# Squirrel hunters wanted . .



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2020)

I have 60 acres in Washington county wrapped up in squirrels.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 21, 2020)

I'll bring the dogs down there 1 day old man, but it's gotta be cooler than this.


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 22, 2020)

I would entertain a dog, dad and kid at my place. 
And would love a hawk.


----------



## QuackHead90 (Aug 29, 2020)

Let me know when it cools down and we will bring the dog and get on some


----------



## Wifeshusband (Aug 30, 2020)

Give 'em Mom's recipe from 50 years ago when I hunted them.
*Squirrel Stew:
3 squirrels
2 onions, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
2 medium potatoes, diced
1/4 cup diced celery
4 tblspns chili powder
Salt & Pepper to taste
Dash (or two!) of Louisiana hot sauce
1 cup cooked rice*
Cover squirrels with water and cook until tender. Remove from water and cool; reserve broth. Remove meat from bones and put back in broth. Bring to a boil and add all other ingredients _*except*_ rice. Cook for about 45 minutes or until vegetables are tender. Add cooked rice and serve hot.
Serves 6
_Enjoy!_


----------



## db2teg (Aug 31, 2020)

If it weren’t so far I’d love to come help you with that problem ?


----------



## 4x4 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I have 60 acres in Washington county wrapped up in squirrels.



When can I bring out some raptors!? Between myself, and a few other local falconers, we have 7 squirrel hawks we can fly. 3 redtails and 4 Harris's hawks. The best time to hunt is when 1/2 the leaves have fallen.


----------



## Mars (Sep 3, 2020)

4x4 said:


> When can I bring out some raptors!? Between myself, and a few other local falconers, we have 7 squirrel hawks we can fly. 3 redtails and 4 Harris's hawks. The best time to hunt is when 1/2 the leaves have fallen.


I'm in Washington County too and I would love to come see that!


----------



## JamesG (Sep 3, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> I'll bring the dogs down there 1 day old man, but it's gotta be cooler than this.


i wanna go


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 3, 2020)

4x4 said:


> When can I bring out some raptors!? Between myself, and a few other local falconers, we have 7 squirrel hawks we can fly. 3 redtails and 4 Harris's hawks. The best time to hunt is when 1/2 the leaves have fallen.





Mars said:


> I'm in Washington County too and I would love to come see that!



Me too and I would be willing to pay admission!


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2020)

I'll be right down Mil, thanks!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2020)

4x4 said:


> When can I bring out some raptors!? Between myself, and a few other local falconers, we have 7 squirrel hawks we can fly. 3 redtails and 4 Harris's hawks. The best time to hunt is when 1/2 the leaves have fallen.




Would love to see that !!!   Remind me when the leaves fall !!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 6, 2020)

How much admission are you going to charge, will there be a beer consession, and will you have golf carts available for us feebled up geezers?


----------



## 4x4 (Sep 8, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would love to see that !!!   Remind me when the leaves fall !!!



Consider it done! It will prob be after the rut, but the more leaves off the trees the more is visible the hunt will be.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 8, 2020)

Y’all make sure to film some of that and share it with us. I know I’d like to see it.


----------



## 4x4 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Y’all make sure to film some of that and share it with us. I know I’d like to see it.


Sure will! i am trying to find a better camera than just a gopro. If the action is 50' in a tree, its hard to see without a good zoom.


----------



## BlackMan (Sep 13, 2020)

Wifeshusband said:


> Give 'em Mom's recipe from 50 years ago when I hunted them.
> *Squirrel Stew:
> 3 squirrels
> 2 onions, chopped
> ...


Definitely trying this


----------



## dick7.62 (Sep 23, 2020)

I was overrun with squirrels when a pair of hawks moved in, raised a family, and thinned out the squirrels.  My dog doesn't have many squirrels to chase so he chases the hawks.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 29, 2020)

Can I bring a Hawk?


Hooked On Quack said:


> I have 60 acres in Washington county wrapped up in squirrels.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 29, 2020)

NVM. I guess I should have read first. Might have to talk to my buddy and bring his fiest over. That is if you still want some of em gone


----------



## 4x4 (Sep 30, 2020)

ArmyTaco said:


> Can I bring a Hawk?




What species do you fly?


----------



## smirker (Oct 4, 2020)

Late to this thread. Would love to help you with this problem. Let me know please.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 4, 2020)

It may take a minute before anything happens, @smirker.  Quack has been in the hospital.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 4, 2020)

Dad gum.... Do tell, what has happened to my Quack bro?   Praying everything is gonna be OK with him.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 5, 2020)

https://forum.gon.com/threads/hooked-on-quack.977341/


----------



## smirker (Oct 5, 2020)

JustUs4All said:


> It may take a minute before anything happens, @smirker.  Quack has been in the hospital.


I hope He is getting well. Not a good time to be in a hospital now. Not there is a good time....


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 6, 2020)

He is, thank goodness.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Oct 20, 2020)

Sorry for the late response. I personally don't have a bird YET, but have two good friends that have red tails. I'll eventually get one, but just learning where I can right now. 


4x4 said:


> What species do you fly?


----------



## GWH (Nov 18, 2020)

4x4 said:


> When can I bring out some raptors!? Between myself, and a few other local falconers, we have 7 squirrel hawks we can fly. 3 redtails and 4 Harris's hawks. The best time to hunt is when 1/2 the leaves have fallen.


I am interested in this, where are you located


----------



## ghadarits (Nov 19, 2020)

Man there is nothing better in this world than hunting tree rats with a good treeing dog. I've never been around anyone that had raptors to hunt with but that sounds like it would be something to see. The Jack in the picture was 16yo when she caught the rat in her mouth. That dog had more desire to hunt than any dog I've ever been around. I really miss her a lot.


----------



## 4x4 (Nov 19, 2020)

GWH said:


> I am interested in this, where are you located



6 miles East of Athens, Oglethorpe County




ghadarits said:


> Man there is nothing better in this world than hunting tree rats with a good treeing dog. I've never been around anyone that had raptors to hunt with but that sounds like it would be something to see. The Jack in the picture was 16yo when she caught the rat in her mouth. That dog more desire to hunt than any dog I've ever been around. I really miss her a lot.



Its amazing how well the birds work with "their" dog. They trust only him, and wont hunt over anyone else's dog. They know Commander won't rush in and try to take their catch, and that he is there to protect them against other predators that may be in the woods while they are on the ground with caught game.

It is the PERFECT time of the year for hawking. Squirrels think they can still hide in what leaves are still on the trees, but nothing gets past a raptors vision. If anyone wants to join in on the hunt, I'll be flying hawks every weekend from now till March.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 19, 2020)

JamesG said:


> i wanna go



Haha!


----------



## 4x4 (Nov 23, 2020)

After Thanksgiving weekend, I will be willing to travel with my hawks. I've been deer hunting a lot but still have time to hunt the birds during mid day. After this weekend, I wont be deer hunting anymore, I will be flying the hawk till March. Belle caught these 2 squirrels within 10 minuets and didn't even get 100 yards from the truck. Out of the 4 redtail hens I have trapped, trained and hunted with, this one is turning out to be one killer bird. 
Preferred property for the redtail is hardwoods, open fields with briar patches for the Harris's hawk. I try not fly on property smaller than 20 acres.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2020)

Counted 17 squirrels just in the yard


----------



## auriness (Nov 28, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Counted 17 squirrels just in the yard



Sounds like you still have a tree rat community. Be glad to come and help with that.


----------



## Swamphox (Dec 11, 2020)

Still need squirrel hunters? Pm sent.


----------



## Atomic Anvil (Dec 13, 2020)

If you are still seeing a good amount, I would love to bring my Mountain Cur down for some training.  She’s 14 months, and great at spotting and flushing the up the tree, she just needs to learn to stay on the tree with them.


----------

